# to be a pharmacist in Australia



## cathylu (Oct 19, 2010)

I am a pharmacist in China, if I want to work in Australia, how can I get the license or registration?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Have a look at this website: APC

Have you checked that you qualify to apply for a working visa?

Dolly


----------



## cathylu (Oct 19, 2010)

*working visa from australia*



Dolly said:


> Have a look at this website: APC
> 
> Have you checked that you qualify to apply for a working visa?
> 
> Dolly


Thank you very much! And I am not sure wether I can complete and pass the examination, so I wander if can just get a short term pass and take part in the examination. I either know nothing about the procedure, specifically speaking, I should find a job first then get a working pass automatically or applying for a working visa previously before I could find a job there. My English is poor, hope you can understand what I wrote, thank you in advance and sorry to trouble!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Without a visa no one will give a job. So you need a visa first and that means you need to pass the skills assessment (APC), then apply for a visa. 



cathylu said:


> Thank you very much! And I am not sure wether I can complete and pass the examination, so I wander if can just get a short term pass and take part in the examination. I either know nothing about the procedure, specifically speaking, I should find a job first then get a working pass automatically or applying for a working visa previously before I could find a job there. My English is poor, hope you can understand what I wrote, thank you in advance and sorry to trouble!


----------

